# Muscadine Wine acid trouble?



## cecilias9 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello again. I started two batches of muscadine wine, and I ran out of one of the solutions for the acid test kit, so I only added about a 1/4 tsp of calcium carbonate to my must. I finally got the solution I needed and did an acit test today. One batch is 1.0% and the other is 1.2%. Now I know that is really high. I tasted a sample from each primary, and neither one tastes bad. I understand it is too late to add any more carbonate as fermentation is just about complete. I assume that means adding potassium carbonate before bottling and then cold stabilizing, but by the time it should be bottled, it will be summer with very warm temps. Any suggestions? This is day five, and I just removed the skins. Additionally, this wine seems much more foamy than the last one.


ALSO, I have read here about using bentonite. I didn't add it last time, and the wine cleared, but after bottling, sediment showed up. Should I add the bentonite and if so, when?


Thanks for the help.
Cecilia


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2012)

Since its cold outside take advantage of that and cold stabilize it to get the acids down. Its free and better then using chems! Not sure where you live if its cold enough, what are the temps there?


----------



## Waldo (Feb 8, 2012)

Wade is right cecillas butI know having cold temps long enough tobe really successful where you are at may be an issue but I woud go ahead and give it a shot anyway. Maybe we will get a good cold front move in and stay awhile. Put it up on something high enough that you can rack it before moving it back inside. As for the bentonite, you add that during primary fermentation. Make sure it is well dissolved before adding it too. I use a blender to achieve this myself.


----------



## cecilias9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wade and Waldo,

I may be in luck!

It is supposed to be getting cold here for the next few days: below freezing the next five nights 30, 29, 25, 16, 16 and the highs forecast at tomorrow 49, then 52, then 37, then 35, so should I just put primary fermenters outside and leave it for a couple of days before racking into a carboy? 
Thanks for the advice. 

So, if I understand correctly, it is now too late to add bentonite? 

Why is it still so foamy, and has a cap every morning and evening? I think fermentation is about finished. SG's are at 1.00 and 1.012?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 8, 2012)

If the wine is 1.012, it has not finished fermenting, even the one at 1.000 may not be donce, hence the foaming. If you put it in the cold right now, you will stall the fermentation and it could lead to problems later. Wine is not cold stabilized until fermentation is complete. Also, you can add bentonite now or at the beginning. Some prefer one way over the other. For kits, add at the beginning. I add bentonite to whites later to help get rid of protein haze formation or just to prevent it.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, dont cold stabilize until fermentation is done and you can do it in the carboy at those temps no problem. From what I hear Muscadine wine can easily oxidize so make sure you top up or size down when needed!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 9, 2012)

Keep it topped up and covered up !!!


----------



## cecilias9 (Feb 9, 2012)

So, it is ready to transfer to carboy, but not cold stabilize? 

Should I add the bentonite before transferring to carboy? THanks!
Cecilia


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2012)

You could add the bentonite now rack over to carboy to let it finish fermenting and then I would sulfite, degas and cold stabilize. If you plan on sweetening this I would also add the sorbate when adding the sulfite.


----------



## cecilias9 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am a little confused here: This is what I read on ECKraus: 

*How Is Bentonite Used?
*Bentonite is relatively easy 
to use. You start out by mixing it with water into a slurry. The slurry 
will have the consistency of a thin, watery cement mix. A dose of the 
slurry mix is then stirred into the wine. It should also be noted here 
that the Bentonite should not be added to the wine until the 
fermentation is complete. </font>

Also, they recommend stirring every hour or so in an evening and then immediately cold stabilizing at about 45 degrees. But this is only when fermentation is complete. SO I am a little confused here.

So... you are saying: "You could add the bentonite now rack over to carboy to let it finish 
fermenting and then I would sulfite, degas and cold stabilize. If you 
plan on sweetening this I would also add the sorbate when adding the 
sulfite." 

So to clarify since I have never used it before: I add the bentonite and stir every hour for a couple of hours. Then tomorrow I would rack into a carboy, degas, add sulfite and potassium sorbate all at the same time, even though fermentation is not complete at this time... or do I leave in primary until fermentation is complete... and then continue with the rest of the process?

Sorry, I just am not quite clear on the proper order of things, since fermentation is clearly not finished with my SG readings that I posted above. I think last time I racked into a carboy five days after I added the yeast. We are now on day 10, so I am concerned...

Thanks for all the help... I really need it.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't overthink it. There are many ways to do the same thing. If you wait until the end of fermentation, then I would rack to glass and wait for it to finish up fermentation. Then add the bentonite like stated above and then cold stabilize. Alternately don't worry about the bentonite. It probably isn't needed for the muscadine wine.


----------



## cecilias9 (Feb 10, 2012)

thank you so much!


----------



## tonyandkory (Feb 10, 2012)

I usually use bentonite but always when starting the must in primary. 
The fermentation process moves the liquid around inside and helps the bentonite do its thing, the times I have not used it I was not needed, it just took longer to clear. 
I have heard conflicting opinions but that is my experience


----------



## cecilias9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice. I have decided not to use the bentonite... I don't care if we have to bulk age it for a year to clear




I am concerned about the acid being too high, but again, if we age it for a long time and try to cold stabilize next fall, I think it will be fine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2012)

Bentonite is used in a few ways. It has many uses. It can be added in the beginning to help settle out heavy solids so that you dont carry over all the heavy sludge to carboy or you can use it at the end to clear your wine then. It also helps prevent a protein haze in wines. Wine kits have you use it right in primary before even adding the yeast and the actual process of the fermentation does all the stirring for you and then they have you use a different fining agent when the wine is finished fermenting. Thats typically the way I make all my wines. This way I prevent any possible protein hazes and also I dont want all those heavy lees in my carboy. I usually dont use a fining agent any more unless after about 4 months the wine doesnt clear on its own. Hope that helps you understand a little beter.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 21, 2012)

Although I have never cold stabilized my wines (yet) you can always watch Craigslist for free/cheap used refrigerators or freezers. If you want to use a freezer you will need a Johnson Thermostat controller to manage your temperatures.


----------

